# Opinions on Nikon D610



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well this past weekend my D3200 took a swim when I tipped my kayak, long story short, im getting a new camera.

I have been looking at the Nikon D610 with the 28x300 mm lens.

I know the all in one lens has its good and bad things but the type of pictures I take, this would be ideal in my opinion. I need the extra zoom for wildlife a little ways away while having a wider view when taking pictures of peoples fish, sunsets and what not.

So what are yalls opinion on it?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know about the D610 but I do have a D700 and D800E (both full frame) and my "go to" lens is the 28-300mm. I like the 28-300mm a lot. I use it for everything you can imagine. It's a really sharp lens for a super zoom. I have shot several walls of "wall hangers" with this lens. I think the 24mp is a good compromise in pixel density and performance. Personally I like the full frame camera for a lot of things (I mostly shoot landscape and macro), only issue is my D800E with the 28-300mm lens weighs about twice as much as my wife's D7100 and 18-300mm lens. 

IF you want to get into the full frame realm, it has some drawbacks for certain types of photography. It is the format for landscape but you loose a lot of reach for wildlife. Frame rates are slower and my be a handicap for sports photography. Size and weight is another concern. If I'm doing a long hike, I'll take my wife's D7100 and 18-300mm. The D7100 and 18-300mm also fits nicely in a smaller ziploc. Need a gallon ziploc for the full frame with 28-300mm.
When we shoot birds, my wife kicks my tail her little camera.. High ISO performance should be pretty good with the D610, close to the D700 and not nearly as bad as the D800E.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I rented the nikon d610 with a nikon 80-400mm lense last year to take some aerial photos. 
Photos were ok, but not outstanding. So I found a good sale this year and picked up the nikon d750 and nikon 28-300mm lense.

So far I have been pretty impressed with the features and the clarity of the photos. I'll start taking aerial photos in a week or two, so we'll see how they compare.

I would save a few more $$ and go for the d750.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Bearwolf34 said:


> I rented the nikon d610 with a nikon 80-400mm lense last year to take some aerial photos.
> Photos were ok, but not outstanding. So I found a good sale this year and picked up the nikon d750 and nikon 28-300mm lense.
> 
> So far I have been pretty impressed with the features and the clarity of the photos. I'll start taking aerial photos in a week or two, so we'll see how they compare.
> ...


 I have been stuck between the D610 & D750 as well, mainly due to the size of both....http://www.nikon-tutorials.com/


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

They both have some heft to them, especially with the 28-300mm lenses. But cant say that I noticed a big difference between the two on size, other than the lense difference. 

Not sure if the d750$ is still sale for around 1900$, if so it'll do all and more than most folks need.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I ended up buying the D610 and am picking it up today, I am headed to Port Aransas tomorrow and Thursday and then headed north to New Braunfels. I will be sure to post some pics when I get back.


----------

